# Meklē produktu? >  Resni kabeļi no akumulatora

## ddff

Kur varētu meklēt kabeļus 35....50 mm^2 akumulatora savienošanai ar slodzi? Ideāli, ja būtu ar cilpām, kur M8 skrūve cauri iet, ap pusmetru gari, melns/sarkans. Pavisam jauki, ja sarkanajā vadā būtu ligzda, kur 150A drošinātāju ielikt. Brīnos, ka iekārtas ražotājs nepiedāvā ne kabeli, ne akumulatorus- tikai listi ar ieteicamajiem.

ddff

----------


## Radionavigators

Man domāt-jebkurā elektriķu veikalā.Paņem vajadzīgo vadu un paprasi lai uzgaļus uzpresē.Kandavā noteikti var Elfas veikalā.Nezinu vai tā Elfa saistīta ar šito Elfu.

----------


## marizo

Es droši vien ņemtu no kādas elektriķu bodes kabeli, kurpes un uzpresētu.
Piemēram, SLO
https://www.slo.lv/lv/veikals/produkts/?id=19320
https://www.slo.lv/lv/veikals/produkts/?id=19344
https://www.slo.lv/lv/veikals/produkts/?id=18306
turpat var dabūt arī sarkanas/melnas termocaurules - uz kurpes uzkausēt un arī kā polaritātes marķējums būs
https://www.slo.lv/lv/mekletajs/?tex...d=&available=1

Ar drošinātājiem ir sarežģītāk..

Vadi vēl varētu būt metinātāju piederumu veikalos.

Otrs variants - meklēt kantori, kas nodarbojas ar lielajiem UPS, piemēram, http://www.energolukss.lv/LV

----------


## Isegrim

Ja vajag _pa smuko_ - daudzdrāšu lokani kabeļi, zeltīti uzgaļi un drošinātāju ligzdas - tas no auto _audiorastiem_ paredzētajiem komponentiem.

----------


## australia

Es uz ātro neorientējos kvadrātos, bet zinu, ka šrotā apmēram 10 - 15 Eur varētu būt 'plusa' vads. Tas kas bembim no aķa bagāžniekā iet uz motortelpu. Dzīsla ir vismaz mazā pirksta resnumā.

----------


## ddff

Veiksmīgi esmu dabūjis gan kabeli (50 mm^2), gan kurpes. Tagad gribētu atrast kādu vietu, kur varētu tās kurpes uzpresēt. Jaudā piedāvāja iegādāt instrumentu par €200+, kas manā gadījumā būtu pārcentība. 
Ja kāds var ieteikt kādu kantori vai pilsoni, kur var piebraukt un uzspiest, būtu pateicīgs.

ddff

----------


## abergs

Darbā, Jegavā, ir. Līdz pirmdienai būšu tur. Tikai pirmdien varu paņemt uz Rīgu.

P.S. Ja mājās ir gāzes deglis un kurpes kapara - var uzlodēt...

----------


## Powerons

> Ja kāds var ieteikt kādu kantori vai pilsoni, kur var piebraukt un uzspiest, būtu pateicīgs.


 Pie ladgalītes tirgus elektromateriālu veikalā LASD. Tur var dabūt arī kurpes.
 Kādreiz tur par 15 Ls hidraulisko rokas presi uz 24h varēja noīrēt, gan jau ka uz vietas arī var uzspiest un būs vēl lētāk.
Viņiem arī visi uzgaļi priekš preses dažādiem izmēriem.

Tikai tur ir vairākās ēkās tie LASD veikali, jāiet tur sētā.

Vienīgi tas bija vairāk kā gadu atpakaļ, tagad viņi telpas pārbīdījuši savādāk, bet varbūt, ka prese vēl pieejama.
 Nezinu vai to darija oficiāli vai pārdevēji piepelnījās.

----------


## next

> P.S. Ja mājās ir gāzes deglis un kurpes kapara - var uzlodēt...


 Ar celtniekfeenu pats esmu lodeejis un gan jau ka ar sausaa spirta tableti arii var.

----------


## Athlons

> ...Tagad gribētu atrast kādu vietu, kur varētu tās kurpes uzpresēt. Jaudā piedāvāja iegādāt instrumentu par €200+, kas manā gadījumā būtu pārcentība. 
> Ja kāds var ieteikt kādu kantori vai pilsoni, kur var piebraukt un uzspiest, būtu pateicīgs.
> 
> ddff


 Ja sanāk pa ceļam, vari iebraukt draudzīgajā kantorī Ūdens ielā... reiz tur tādas palielas stangas bija, lai varētu projektoru lampām barošanas kabeļus uztaisīt...

----------


## ddff

abergs- vai Tevi rīt ar tām stangām var kaut kur noķert?

ddff

----------


## abergs

Skat. PM..........

----------

